
Thoughts on my portfolio please! - terjin
http://www.terj.in
======
terjin
New release Friday!

Send through your feedback on my portfolio please!

Writing about work you've done is hard - but it's a good thing to practice and
forces introspection, something that I've learnt is super valuable and key to
moving forward.

There's a lot more to come (like adding TLS to the webserver), but please
enjoy this for now. Hopefully it will be of use to you as it was to me
writing, coding and designing the case studies again.

I'm currently looking for work within Australia or abroad. Very open to
relocation. If you like what you see, please do not hesitate to get in touch.

